# FOR SALE - Powermatic PM3520 lathe



## Cutting Crew (6 Mar 2006)

Firstly, apologies to all those I let down whilst waiting for a replacement lathe to arrive, it's here now and the Powermatic can be re-advertised for sale.

*POWERMATIC 3520A *
Professional lathe featuring full electronically controlled variable speed drive through an extremely powerful 2hp motor giving a range of speeds from 40 to 3000 rpm.

Large 20" swing over bed with sliding headstock for maximum freedom over working position. Substantial M33 x 3.5 thread. All Powermatic lathes in the UK are finished in white and supplied through Axminster.

The Powermatic is the lathe chosen by the majority of turners in the United States.

The lathe breaks down into smaller parts but the whole package is heavy. Buyer to collect (5 miles from J29 M1)

Cost £2000. Unrepeatable value at £1295.00

See the lathe at *Axminster.*

For a more detailed description visit *Creative Woodturning.*

Contact Mike Swain by email [email protected]


----------

